# Mutli-colored Screenprinted Tranfers



## scarysad (Sep 9, 2015)

Does anyone have tips for doing three or more colors for screenprinted transfers ? 

Since its on paper the colors wanna smear together if they are touching. and you can't flash them for obvious reasons. Ive done it before where I print one color at a time and reregister for each color (pain in the butt to say the least).

Any ideas? 

thanks a lot

Jason 
SpiderWeb Promotions


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

we flash them. We run them through the dryer first to pre shrink the paper. 
If it's going on dark colored goods, make sure to do the underbase screen last...


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

scarysad said:


> Does anyone have tips for doing three or more colors for screenprinted transfers ?
> 
> Since its on paper the colors wanna smear together if they are touching. and you can't flash them for obvious reasons. Ive done it before where I print one color at a time and reregister for each color (pain in the butt to say the least).
> 
> ...


Ive never heard nor seen multi color transfers printed any other way besides one color at a time. Pre-shrink your paper and get some type of accurate registration marks on the platten and realign with each color. Then on the last color put some powered adhesive on it all then dry. Least thats the way we do it.


----------



## scarysad (Sep 9, 2015)

thanks guys. Yea I might have to just do it that way. I found a company that does multi-colored transfers that look pretty good, but they are 12 bucks a piece. Seems a little steep and would love to print them in house. 

Thanks again!

Jason


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

We run the paper through the dryer and then register and print each color. We use powder glue on each color unless using an underbase and then we only glue that (last). Don't set your dryer any higher than to dry the ink (not cure). You can set your press high enough to cure.


----------



## cremaster (May 15, 2010)

scarysad said:


> ... you can't flash them for obvious reasons....


What are the _obvious reasons _???


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

unless you use a crapload of adhesive to hold the paper down, the paper will curl under flash and lose registration. Even a vacuum board won't hold them down under flash.

Other reason: you will probably cure the ink instead of just drying.


----------



## nirlon (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey there,
I had done it like people said.
The problem is long process, not accurate, and has good resuls only when it done with not touching artworks. That goes with plastisol inks.
I want to say that when you use film instead of paper less shrinkage.
I share you with idea,
Use water base ink, put vacum on press,
And little dry it with fan between colors.
Please share me with the results.




Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

If you have a good registration system and a vacuum board, printing each color works great. We do hundreds of plastisol transfers at a time and yes, it's time consuming, but works well. Registration is key.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

seems like argu and argu


----------



## scarysad (Sep 9, 2015)

cremaster said:


> What are the _obvious reasons _???


oh I've had issues with the paper shrinking and therefor not registering properly. 

It will work most of the time if you put your paper thru the dryer first or pre-flash it, but it isn't foolproof and you will get some misprints. 

I just wanted to know if anyone had another way is all.

I'm a self taught screen printer and always looking for a better way.

thanks


----------

